# Gaming Laptop ~1500€



## Philosophie (14. März 2018)

*Gaming Laptop ~1500€*

Moin,

Ich bin seit längerem auf der Suche nach nem ausgeglichen Gaming Laptop für um die 1500€.

Spiele hauptsächlich Blizzard Games und PUBG.

Mit meinem jetzigen Laptop Lenovo Y520 komme ich bei pubg so auf 40-70fps auf niedrigen Einstellungen, was ja erst mal nicht schlecht ist, aber ich hätte diese fps gerne auf deutlich höherer Einstellung.

Zum anderen bewegt mich die Endscheidung 60hz bzw 120hz Display. Bei vielen Anbietern steht nicht dabei um welches Display es sich handelt.

Ich würde schon gern ein 120hz Display haben. 
Macht es überhaupt Sinn bei Laptops? Stimmt da die Qualität schon?

Da ich auch kaum Daten auf dem Laptop habe würde mir in der Konfiguration ein Laptop mit SSD/M2 ausreichen.

Kurz um:
I7 xxx / Ryzen 7
GTX 1060 6gb / GTX 1070 (würde sich ein Aufpreis lohnen?) leider gibt es auf dem deutschen Markt keine RX580 8gb Variante
16gb RAM
120HZ Display
500gb SSD oder M2

Grundlegend die Frage ob mein Wunsch realistisch ist für den Preis?

Gruß


----------



## Philosophie (14. März 2018)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~1500€*

Habe mir mal ein paar rausgesucht:

GTX 1070; I7 6700; kein 120hz Display; 8gb Ram
ASUS ROG Strix GL502VS-FY043T Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GTX 1060; I7 7700; 120hz; 16gb Ram; 1500€ 128gb
ASUS ROG Strix Hero Edition GL503VM-GZ084T Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GTX 1070; I7 7700; 120hz; 8gb Ram; 1500€ 256gb
ASUS ROG Strix GL502VS-GZ221T Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GTX 1060; I7 7700; 120hz; 16gb Ram; 1500€ 128gb
MSI GE63VR 7RE-034 - Raider Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GTX 1070; I7 7700; 120hz; 8gb Ram; 1500€ 128gb 
MSI GE63VR 7RE-234 - Raider Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Vorletzte wäre mein Favorit, würde allerdings auf 16gb Ram aufrüsten in naher Zukunft oder direkt einen Riegel mitbestellten.


----------



## Philosophie (15. März 2018)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~1500€*

Hm...

Hat keiner eine Meinung dazu?
Pros/Contras?
Will ggf. noch vorm Wochenende ordern


----------



## RtZk (15. März 2018)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~1500€*

Falls du bei dem vorletzten Laptop tatsächlich den RAM aufrüsten kannst, dann würde ich auf jedenfall diesen nehmen, eine 1070 ist einfach viel besser.
Wobei die SSD wirklich klein ist.


----------



## nonameguzzi (15. März 2018)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~1500€*

Ich persönlich finde ja einige der ASUS ROG Strix Laptops interessant da gibt es in der Preisregion ja schon was zu bieten...
Ryzen 7 1700, ja der Desktop 8 Kerner mit SMT!
Dazu einer Rx580 auch der Desktop Chip aber wie du schon sagtest leider nur 4Gb Ram...
Dazu haben die Dinger dann halt HDD und SSD, Standardmäßig auch einen FreeSync Monitor das musst du halt in Relation zum gewünschten 120hz stellen...

Zb den, etwas unter deinem Preis: ASUS ROG Strix GL702ZC-GC006T Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder derda, hat 16Gb Ram ist aber 70€ zu teuer: ASUS ROG Strix GL702ZC-GC104T Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder was ich interessant Finde, nur der kleine Ryzen 5 1600 und keine SSD dafür einen freien M2 Slot um nachzurüsten Preislich wirklich Top:
ASUS ROG Strix GL702ZC-GC204T Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Du musst aber bedenken, die Laptops haben quasi keine Akku Laufzeit nach 2 Stunden Office ist ende! Das 330W Netzteil ist unhandlich der Laptop mit seinen über 3Kg aber auch.
Um mal hier und mal da zu zocken wirklich Toll du bist aber an  einer Steckdose gebunden, sobald man den Stecker zieht sackt die Performance weg er Drosselt runter und ist zum Spielen untauglich.


----------



## RtZk (15. März 2018)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~1500€*



nonameguzzi schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde ja einige der ASUS ROG Strix Laptops interessant da gibt es in der Preisregion ja schon was zu bieten...
> Ryzen 7 1700, ja der Desktop 8 Kerner mit SMT!
> Dazu einer Rx580 auch der Desktop Chip aber wie du schon sagtest leider nur 4Gb Ram...
> Dazu haben die Dinger dann halt HDD und SSD, Standardmäßig auch einen FreeSync Monitor das musst du halt in Relation zum gewünschten 120hz stellen...
> ...



Eine 580 4 GB sieht gegen eine 1070 kein Licht. 
Die 6 und 8 Kerner braucht man zum Zocken schlicht nicht und sie takten viel zu niedrig. 
Gäbe es einen 8 Kerner mit 4ghz und eine 1070 dazu, dann könnte man so einen Laptop natürlich kaufen, aber nur ist das schwer zu kühlen.
Und ich denke ihm ist durchaus bewusst, dass diese Laptops dafür da sind, um mit ihnen an der Steckdose zu spielen.


----------



## Philosophie (15. März 2018)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~1500€*

Moin,

Der Laptop wird zu 99,9% am Netz hängen, da ich leider keinen Platz habe für nen Desktop.

Die 4gb Variante der RX gefälllt mir das P/L nicht.

Und den Msi aufschrauben und auf 16gb erweitern, sehe ich als kein Problem.

Was ist denn so die allgemeine Sicht, 120hz oder 60hz mit freesync/ gsync?


----------



## nonameguzzi (15. März 2018)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~1500€*

Das würde ich jetzt eher als Glaubenssache einstufen Unterschiede sieht man da höchstens im Direkten Vergleich...

Ja die 580 mit nur 4 Gb ist etwas schwach dafür finde ich das P/L von Ryzen 5 mit 580 eigentlich recht fair. 
Klar ne 1070 ist flotter der i7 7700HQ hingegen ist halt ein Typischer Mobile Prozessor zwar einer der stärkeren aber immer noch ein Mobile...

Wenn die Grafikkarte in 2 oder 3 Jahren limitiert kann man die Einstellungen runter drehen mangelt es hingegen an CPU Performance hat man verloren.


----------



## Philosophie (15. März 2018)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~1500€*

fragen über fragen 

auf 2 oder 3 Jahre wollte ich das Notebook erst mal nicht auslegen


----------



## RtZk (15. März 2018)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~1500€*



nonameguzzi schrieb:


> Das würde ich jetzt eher als Glaubenssache einstufen Unterschiede sieht man da höchstens im Direkten Vergleich...
> 
> Ja die 580 mit nur 4 Gb ist etwas schwach dafür finde ich das P/L von Ryzen 5 mit 580 eigentlich recht fair.
> Klar ne 1070 ist flotter der i7 7700HQ hingegen ist halt ein Typischer Mobile Prozessor zwar einer der stärkeren aber immer noch ein Mobile...
> ...



Die CPU Performance ist höher, da die 6 und 8 Kerner nur mit 3,2ghz takten, selbst bei optimaler Skalierung (in Games nie der Fall) ist der 6 Kerner nicht besser, lediglich der 8 Kerner wäre dann vorne dran, allerdings bis es eine optimale Skalierung für 8 Kerne gibt werden viele Jahre vergehen und der Laptop wird langsamer als viele Office Rechner sein.


----------



## Philosophie (16. März 2018)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~1500€*

Moin,

dann läuft es wohle auf ein Intel basiertes System mit einer gtx hinaus.

Ryzen 5/7 kommt für mich nur in Frage mit einer deutlich besseren gpu, leider gibt es die zur Zeit noch nicht. 

Denke mal selbst gtx 1060 6gb is noch besser als die Rx580 mit 4gb?


----------



## nonameguzzi (16. März 2018)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~1500€*

Ja besonders aufgrund der 6Gb sonst schenkt sich das ja nicht so viel.
Grundsätzlich kann man ja den GPU Benchmark  von PCGH ansehen aber ich weiß nicht wie die GPU's in den Laptops Takten das ist ja auch stark von der Kühlung abhängig.


----------



## Philosophie (16. März 2018)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~1500€*

Dann wirds wohl eher der MSI mit der gtx 1070, da habe ich die nächste Zeit ruhe, und wenn irgendwann Platz für nen Desktop is kann man ja neu investieren


----------

